# What are your recent accomplishments?



## Pun of Nentown (Feb 2, 2018)

I noticed a lack of this thread, so I decided to start one, in a similar vein to the one in the New Leaf section.

In any case, At level 34, I finally unlocked Flip, who I've been grinding for for a good 20 levels. Many request and move tickets later, I acquire one piece of my standard appearance in New Leaf.







I also managed ot grab Marshal, recently, and have been upping the cap for him and my Cool villagers.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 2, 2018)

I'm at 54 invited campers, and I'm building my patchwork ghost couch! It's so stinkin' cute! Also doing ok at getting through this goth event, I love all the items so I am hoping I can actually get everything, I was less concerned for the Rover items, but I NEED THESE!


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 3, 2018)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm at 54 invited campers, and I'm building my patchwork ghost couch! It's so stinkin' cute! Also doing ok at getting through this goth event, I love all the items so I am hoping I can actually get everything, I was less concerned for the Rover items, but I NEED THESE!



What is the patchwork ghost couch?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 3, 2018)

Never mind. I figured it out.


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm on level 73 all villigers have been invited most are at level 15 or higher..I have 1 upgrade left on the rustic amenitiy and in upgrading that freaky couch for hip now all others are finished I'm on the 200000 upgrade on my RV so I have one left  I have 4 things left in the market to find...and everything in clothes and furniture that can be crafted has except 12 speical things from aniamls reaching lvl 15. My current goals are this event of course pay off my RV..and get all new villigers to lvl 15..!!!


----------



## Midnight Star (Feb 4, 2018)

I got to level 37. I paid off my existing rv loan and upgraded my rv. Collecting bats to get the gothic furniture. Moved cherry into my campsite. Finally caught a rare football fish.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 4, 2018)

After struggling to obtain enough cotton, I finally was able to craft the last piece of furniture needed to invite Stitches to my campsite.


----------



## 50m4ra (Feb 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> After struggling to obtain enough cotton, I finally was able to craft the last piece of furniture needed to invite Stitches to my campsite.


*Claps* cotton is Soo hard to come by!


Managed to get to... Level 44-43 and kept a steady level of resources!


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> After struggling to obtain enough cotton, I finally was able to craft the last piece of furniture needed to invite Stitches to my campsite.



Just wait in a couple Levell's u'll be selling off cotton cause u'll have to much of everything!!!


----------



## cheri_j (Feb 5, 2018)

I am closing in on level 80.  I have crafted all of the amenities to level 5 except for the Ghost Couch and the bounce house.  I need three bottles of essence before I can craft level 5 of the Ghost Couch and then unlock the bounce house. 

I have 37 campers who are at level 20.  This is nice in a way.  When the new cycle hits, I have at least two 20-level campers and I don't have to fulfill their requests.  I do sometimes though - when there is an event and I need to collect something - like the gothic rose seeds.  

The game is less challenging now.  I look forward to new characters.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 5, 2018)

I recently got to level 47. I also got Tad and Moe to level 15 and built their special items, and built the treehouse amenity.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2018)

I finally got 50 gold bats and collected all available prizes for the first half of Lottie's event.  Hopefully the second half goes as well as this one.


----------



## katieb (Feb 7, 2018)

I've just reached level 78 and I'm close to completing Lottie's gothic rose event. I'm currently crafting the Level 5 patchwork ghost sofa and hopefully by the time that's finished I will have enough essence to start crafting the bouncy cake amenity. I've crafted every piece of furniture and clothing possible and the only thing I have left to find in the market place is the orange lace up dress. I'm slowly but surely working on getting all of the flower furniture and levelling up my campers (16 at level 20 and the rest between 16-19 apart from the new hip campers)


----------

